# Metal Shear



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one got a metal shear for cutting metal for small projects?

I am not talking about the scissors type 

Maybe it is called a metal break I am not sure.

It cuts like guillotine You know like that French thing for lopping off heads.

I am looking at metal fabrication tool 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bench shear is correct, the brake bends sheet metal, ifs I remembers correctly 
For the thinner hobby sheets of brass you can use a paper cutter like we had back in grammer school, 
Few are true guillotine, most are hinged at one end. 
Used to have one at work, but he wouldn't let me take it when I left... 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro-Mark sells one (or at least at one time sold one) that would also do bending. I don't know if it was any good.

I was told that an old stype paper shear would work, but I think the operative word there is "OLD" as i bought a new one and it could not cut melted butter without tearing it in the process. I think maybe a REALY "OLD" paper shear would be better, but considering how badly the new one I got did with aluminium roof flashing.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I use for sheetmetal work. Will cut up to 1/16 brass and aluminum or 14ga steel

This is a Diarco but there are copies around. None will be the same quality though in terms of construction and ability to cut straight.

There were a few reviews of the Harbot Freight and Grizzley Shear and brakes on here some while back.

There are a few decent things on Ebay currently.











Here is my Brake










And my Roller


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Grizzly is showing an 8" shear for $140. Thier stuff is generally good, except for a 12" slip roll I bought. HF shows the same thing fo $180.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Got a 12" shear, I forget the brand , US made, it is the Bar shear not sizzor type. Works very well on thin stock aluminum and brass. Have not cut steel though. 
Got a 1/4" ten footer for that. I wouldd question the tolerance on the import shears, they may be fine, don't know. 
Dennis


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

JJ, 
The key to selecting a shear is knowing what gauge and type of material you intend to cut. You need to know that so that you can select one that will do the job for you. Otherwise, the question is wide open. (The shear will be sized to cut the rated thickness the full width of the blade.)


----------

